# Removing old adhesive from brick???



## 232323

Is there any way to remove old adhesive from brick without damaging the brick? The adhesive dates back about 50 years. It was used to attach Masonite type panels over the brick. There's hundreds of square feet involved so we're looking for a less labor intensive method of removal. The brick is sound....Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## MALCO.New.York

232323 said:


> Is there any way to remove old adhesive from brick without damaging the brick? The adhesive dates back about 50 years. It was used to attach Masonite type panels over the brick. There's hundreds of square feet involved so we're looking for a less labor intensive method of removal. The brick is sound....Thanks for any suggestions


Mastic?


----------



## stonecutter

232323 said:


> Is there any way to remove old adhesive from brick without damaging the brick? The adhesive dates back about 50 years. It was used to attach Masonite type panels over the brick. There's hundreds of square feet involved so we're looking for a less labor intensive method of removal. The brick is sound....Thanks for any suggestions


Sandblasting.


----------



## dom-mas

Is there a texture to the brick? If no a razor would be the best but slowest method. Sandblasting would be the quickest but most damaging method. I would try to find out what this stuff dissolves in. Then try to dissolve it/scrape it off it a inconspicuous area. Unfortunately there is no easy answer.


----------



## dom-mas

I guess the other question is are you trying to make the brick look good or just get a smooth surface to apply another siding?


----------



## Tscarborough

Sand blasting if it is interior, chemical removal if exterior.


----------



## greg24k

Try this company out, you should find what you looking for Prosoco.COM


----------



## 232323

The brick is reasonably smooth and this is an exterior application. We would be trying to restore this area to the original look to match the existing brick that wasn't defaced. This is a historic building that up for sale, so we can't remove the product yet for inspection, but this is a key part of the renovation plan. The mastic that was commonly used here during that era was a black, crusty looking adhesive (sometimes called Marsh mastic) that was trowel on. I'm assuming thats what we would be dealing with. I did read about about sandblasting with corn fines...any thoughts?


----------



## dom-mas

yes, that can work, as can rubber pellets. Make sure whoever your dealing with has experience in masonry restoration blasting and is willing to do a test area first. At all costs, do not use sand as it will take away the first 1/32" of the brick or more and the brick will be garbage after that.


----------



## dom-mas

if the mastic is hard and brittle I've had success using a small chisel and chiseling it off. If you try this method, make sure to use a light blow, if the adhesive is stuck really well to the brick it will take the face off. I use a chisel then finish with a razor blade for old caulking all the time, but at hundreds of square feet that would be time consuming.


----------



## lukachuki

I'd call prosoco and ask what they would recommend and then try a small test patch and then go from there.


----------



## 232323

lukachuki said:


> I'd call prosoco and ask what they would recommend and then try a small test patch and then go from there.


I just called them. They will send samples of various products that should work. Thanks everyone for the helpful tips.


----------



## amertrash

You could try calling your local rep for Diedrich Technologies( http://www.diedrichtechnologies.com/) as well too, they make a large line of products specifically for cleaning/restoration stone/brick.


----------



## JBM

Goof off?


----------



## fjn

*mastic*

232323 That 50 yr.old mastic you are up against probably is asbestos laden,i would bet a dollar to a donut. Be careful.


----------



## MAULEMALL

fjn said:


> 232323 That 50 yr.old mastic you are up against probably is asbestos laden,i would bet a dollar to a donut. Be careful.










asbestos laden


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Shouldnt this be in the sandblasting forum?


----------



## stacker

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Shouldnt this be in the sandblasting forum?


not if it is a question on brick.sorry im a smart azz,but it has to do with masonry and this is a masonry forum.
anyway,i agree sandblasting with sand would damage the face of the brick and make it more suseptable to slacking.i have heard of using ground walnut shells for sandblasting,this might work also.


----------



## fjn

*blasting*

I beleive the most gentle method of abrasive blasting is a method called ARMEX. It uses frozen baking soda. On soft salmon molded brick i saw a test panel. It was rejected as still to harsh and intrusive. I would not have approved of its use if i were the building owner. Bottom line,any abrasive method is still abrasive.


----------



## blastaway

*Blasting with Armex*

Armex is baking soda that is blasted through a soda blaster at different pressures. It comes in different particle sizes and is a 2.5 hardness on the Mohs hardness scale where sand is a 6.5. Baking soda can be done wet or dry.

It is generally used for removing dirt, paint, etc on soft surfaces i.e., brick, aluminum, fiberglass, etc.


----------

